
New Star Trek's Chekov, Anton Yelchin, Dies in Car Accident - davidiach
http://www.cnet.com/news/new-star-treks-chekov-anton-yelchin-dies-in-car-accident/?ftag=COS-05-10-aa0a&linkId=25700302
======
jasonshen
Ugh, what a terrible way to go. I really liked this guy

------
oxide
That's absolutely nightmarish. Horrible tragedy.

